# Roof over existing roof



## Rammertime (Jan 19, 2005)

I recentlly bought a new home where a family room and master bedroom were added on by the previous owners.
Well, where they tied in the new roof over the old it leaks.
I need to re-roof.
Can I simply re-roof over the existing roof or do I need to rip off the old roof and then re-roof?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

ALWAYS tear off. It is a far better job.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

It's always best to tear off a roof before installing a new roof. I know that some codes allow multiple layers but multiple layers make it hard to diagnose leaks. Also multiple layers don;t lay flat. Multiple layers don't last as long as single layers. Installing multiple layers prvents you from replacing damaged wood and identify other problems.

Tear off the old roof.


----------



## Kristoph (May 3, 2011)

It's better to just re-roof. It will save you problems later on when you need roof repairs.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Rammertime.

You will likely also need to remove some siding where the additions roof meets the house to ensure proper flashing details, a step that might have been skipped when the addition was built.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

As it has been said the only way to insure that all damage decking,insulation etc, is to remove the existing shingles.Recovering a roof with saturated shingles(underpart),felt,decking and insulation is trapping the moisture and will IMO accelerated the rott,mold and all decaying aspects of your roof and interior.

But depending on your area pertaining to building codes and requirements you can recover the roof.

Is it advisable? Nope,,,,,it boils down to the fact of your finances.Yes its cheaper for a recover and you more than likely will stop the leak.But at what cost?

The cash you save by a recover IMO you should save and add to it for the future tear off and renovations needed to eliminate the mold issues.

Mold is extremely dangerous.It has very nasty effects on the body,,especially the respiratory system.I am in no way trying to scare you but I know people who have had relatives die from mold exposure from a saturated interior.

You could call 200 roofers and 50 of them will entertain your idea of a recover.I would be in that 50 too.The difference is I would be in the top 5 that would either talk you out of it or make some arraignments to help you afford the tear off.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a thread from 2005.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

seeyou said:


> This is a thread from 2005.


I am a dope,hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

seeyou said:


> This is a thread from 2005.


 
Well I wonder which he chose?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,FNG's,,,,,,,1st post and he lures in a couple,,,Wow quickfish that puns for you.,..,.Is it possible to see a post from 05'?,,,,guess so,,,Kris must have had alot of time to kill.


----------



## Coach J (May 25, 2011)

Well, this was useful to me so your response was not wasted!


----------

